# Sponsorship requirements - Canadian woman, UK man



## vanessie (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello all

I am currently on a 2 year working holiday visa in the UK, I've met an English guy over here we've been together since October '11. We have been living together since September in a shared house, on our income we cant' afford our own place.

We love eachother, want a future, etc. We can't stay in the UK, because he is disabled and doesn't work, he wouldn't be able to sponsor me because the financial requirements are too high.

So we are hoping to come to Canada instead. My UK visa expires in May. The original plan was for me to get a Visitor visa after that, hopeully be approved for the 6 month one which would expire in November 2013, clearing us for the 'one-year-living-together' requirement. Then I'd go back to Toronto, find work hoping it reaches the income level (I can't find it on the immigration website anymore, last I knew it was over 28 grand). Then have him move over there with me and go thru the sponsorship process. 

But will this living together time in the UK even count toward sponsoring him for Canadian status?

If it doesn't i don't know how we'd stay together, I guess he could come to live with me in Canada on a working holiday but I don't know if he'd be approved anyway due to his disability.

Anyway I do hope someone can offer some help. Thanks :ranger:


----------

